# log home, 20 acres



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Michigan. Looks like a great deal. www.nancyfritz.com #29089609


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I can't see where I enter the number to look at it...help!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Go to "advanced search" and then to the bottom where it says "MLS" 
Nice looking house!


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.nancyfritz.com/mls/full_...mp=1;_db[]=RealComp;_totalcount[]=1;&_startat[]=0&_limit[]=1


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I love it, a log home is my dream home!


----------

